# Kittens Under Duvets



## Catghirl (Jul 7, 2011)

My five month old kittens sleep in my room at night, usually on two huge zooplus brown boxes piled on top of each other. I stored them like that until the rain stopped so I could go outside and tear them up and put them in the recycling bin. But they grabbed them as a perch and love being high up and sleeping on them so I put some fluffy covers on top instead.

Usually, they alternate between jumping from it onto my bed and fighting my feet before snuggling up at the bottom of the duvet. For about a week now they have been taking turns to go under the duvet. Sometimes one of them, sometimes both. As I am sleeping I don't realise but this morning I woke up and could feel Jerry's whiskers against my ankle. When I pulled back the duvet I thought she was dead. She was out for the count. 

I am terrified they will suffocate. She had obviously been there a while as she was in a deep sleep. I couldn't stop shaking afterwards, she gave me such a fright. Should I ban them from my bedroom now for their own safety? Or is this normal for cats?


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Most of my cats past and present, have slept under the duvet with me, i say slept, that is when they have grown out of trying to catch me feet lol.

i would not worry, they love to be warm and toastie.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I wouldn't worry, cats like to be cosy and warm. My OH calls them heat stealers 

My Timmy (RIP) was an older boy, used to sometimes in the colder months sleep under the duvet during the day. I would come home from work at lunchtimes, if he wasn't waiting for me at the front door, I'd go upstairs and find a mound in the middle of the bed where he was sleeping


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

One of my cats lives under the duvet in the winter she almost goes into hibernation only coming out for food and the occasional play, she also lets you know sharpish if you kick her in your sleep as she retaliates with claws  but no stop panicking she will be fine under there


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

they love it under the duvet!


----------



## Catghirl (Jul 7, 2011)

God, I am so relieved! Thanks to all who replied. I've been cursing myself as a neglectful owner and feeling so guilty.

But how on earth can they breathe in there? Do they need less oxygen than we inferior humans?


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

theres air, and they come out, or stick their head out if it gets too stuffy!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You're lucky! I've been trying to convince mine to go under the duvet and snuggle up!


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd LOVE mine to go under the duvet. (I grew up with Dachshunds, and they love to burrow, so I'd always wake up to find one or two snuggled in the bed with me.)

The only time either of my cats has gone under the duvet was when I moved into a new flat, it was winter, and the heating wasn't working (which I didn't find out until I moved in, and it was a Sunday, so I couldn't do anything about it). It was freezing cold, and Sam got in the top of the bed, and then burrowed all the way down under the duvet to snuggle against my feet. He's never done it again, though  Maybe I keep the bedroom too warm.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine do it too...i .love it...apart from when i move my feet suddenly and they think its a game and my toes become toys 

Kelly xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sooty had a fantastic knack of creeping in under the duvet of a made bed and you either wouldn't realise he was there as he was lying flat or he would curl up and there would be this perfect bump in the middle of the bed but no sign of how he got under there in the first place


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

missye87 said:


> Sooty had a fantastic knack of creeping in under the duvet of a made bed and you either wouldn't realise he was there as he was lying flat or he would curl up and there would be this perfect bump in the middle of the bed but no sign of how he got under there in the first place


Rosie does that - I've had a panic several times thinking someone had let her get outside because there was no sign of her in the house  Both of mine love to get under the duvet though and then fight as to who is going to lie next to me


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Vogue lies across my arm with her head on my shoulder and her body under the duvet. Boy it gets warm under there!!!


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

In winter both my boys fight to get under the doona. If it's too tightly wrapped around my husband and I, then they dig at the top or at our arms until we move it so they can get in. They then worm down the bed generally until they are at my knees. By pressing on the back of my knees they can make my legs into a giant loop which they then both snuggle into. Then then paw at my tee until they can get under it and put their cold little paws on my stomach  But I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Declan likes to get under the duvet and lie in the crook of my arm at night if it's cold. It's very cute, except...

...twice now he's woken in the middle of the night with a start, found himself apparently trapped somewhere and smothered and _seriously_ panicked, whirling around under the duvet, unable to find his way out, fighting furiously for his life and shredding me to bits with his claws in his madness, whilst i thrash about, terrified and bewildered, having been startled out of a lovely deep sleep to find myself in some kind of hell...

...take heed...


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

Oslo has discovered that it's possible to get under the duvet - though he normally sleeps on the table in the spare room behind some boxes of stuff we have stored there at night - If I happen to take a nap during the day he will snuggle up under the duvet with me.

notsure


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

My 2 go under the duvet too. In fact we'd get no sleep if we left them free in the house at night, so they get shut in the kitchen before we go to bed. But we always get up half an hour early, let them out to come up for a cuddle.


----------



## amyrj16 (Jul 20, 2011)

My 3 like to hide *inside* the duvet cover lol ... and play with my bare skin when they feel me move :S ... kittens now sleep outside my room, and my oldest in with me ... i spoiled her too much as a kitten and now she wont sleep anywhere else. She sleeps in the crook of my arm though.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you not scared of squashing them during sleep though?
That's the reason I don't allow my cats to sleep under the bed with me.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

My boys let you know if you attempt to squish them with a cranky meow. We are used to very slowly moving our legs and sliding them around the cats so as to not disturb them


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

anotheruser said:


> Are you not scared of squashing them during sleep though?
> That's the reason I don't allow my cats to sleep *under* the bed with me.


Lol! Normally we sleep on the bed. Are you related to Dracula?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Girly loves sleeping under the duvet. In fact, she even has her own special quilt that she sleeps under. She also likes to "help" me make up the beds


----------

